
Take MySQL and strip out the fat with Drizzle - nreece
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Drizzle_Wants_to_Make_MySQL_Sizzle
======
danielrhodes
Not a bad idea considering some of those features are so inconvenient to
maintain that it's almost better not to use them. However, can somebody
explain what might be the logic behind removing query caches? Those typically
increase performance.

------
newt0311
"Today’s web apps are generally written with frameworks like Ruby on Rails,
Django and the like, all of which include things like sanitized database
queries and more. So bother with prepared statements or other expensive
(performance-wise) database server tools?"

Is it too much to ask that bloggers know what they are talking about?

Prepared statements are not expensive performance wise. In fact they usually
result in a slight increase in speed because they factor out the time required
to parse and plan the query and even if some performance is lost thorugh
suboptimal planning (rare), the gains in security are well worth it.

For some reason, bloggers post excellent and insightful posts about everything
CS until they hit databases where their common sense goes on vacation.

